# mehrere Bilder auf einmal konvertieren



## TraphiX (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Ich mach täglich etwa 30 Bilder in einer bestimmten Auflösung. Ich brauche aber alle Bilder in einer niedrigeren Auflösung. Leider kann ich das mit der Kamera nicht so weit herunterschrauben.
Ich bin also auf der Suche nach einem Programm, mit dem ich große jpg Dateien in kleinere gif Dateien konvertieren kann.
Bisher muss ich leider mit Photoshop jedes einzelne skallieren und konvertieren.

Kennt jemand etwas ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## mschuetzda (15. Juli 2006)

Es könnte sein, dass IrfanView (Freeware) eine Batchbearbeitung hat. Ich kenne IrfanView nicht selbst.
PaintShopPro (Shareware) kann das, auch in älteren Programmversionen.

mfg


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Juli 2006)

Hallo!


			
				mschuetzda hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es könnte sein, dass IrfanView (Freeware) eine Batchbearbeitung hat.


Könnte nicht nur sein. 
IrfanView bietet auch noch ganz andere Optionen im Batchmodus..... z.b. Text einfügen.
Einfach mal im Batchmodus die "Spezialoptionen" aktivieren und staunen was es da so alles gibt. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

